
Amazon teams with Nokia, snubs Google for maps - nikunjk
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-amazon-teams-nokia-snubs-230910150.html
======
hoi
No real surprise, the 2 map data giants are Nokia(Navteq) and
TomTom(TeleAtlas). Even google maps uses teleatlas data outside of the USA.
Apple went with TeleAtlas, Microsoft are with Navteq.

